

A map of the languages of the USA (2011) - kafkaesque
http://www.census.gov/hhes/socdemo/language/data/language_map.html

======
mmanfrin
This is rather disappointing, and reminds me of an XKCD:
[http://xkcd.com/1138/](http://xkcd.com/1138/)

~~~
EvanKelly
I was only looking for the changes I was aware of and they are fairly
discernible:

-Huge Polish population in Chicago and Michigan

-Huge Asian (Chinese, Japanese, Tagalog, Korean, Vietnamese) population in Hawaii

Other than that it was mostly a population map to my eyes.

~~~
brownbat
A couple anomalies, French in Louisiana stuck out. And Atlanta?

German is more distributed in rural areas rather than just concentrated in big
cities.

~~~
soperj
Why would french in Louisiana stick out? It's named after the former King of
France(Louis), was once part of New France, and also where a lot of French
Canadians(the Acadians) were deported to when the British took over.

~~~
mmanfrin
I think he meant it stuck out as in it was a noticeable difference from the
normal population distribution, rather than stuck out as in didn't expect.

~~~
brownbat
Natch. Likewise unsurprising, Germans (probably amish or mennonites) spread
throughout rural areas.

Francophile Atlanta was a shock though. Friends of mine who lived there insist
they met no French speakers. But apparently they're there somewhere. Maybe
post-Katrina refugees, or a Haitian immigrant community? No idea.

------
pavanky
A little bit disappointed that none of the Indian languages have been listed.
Wikipedia places Hindi above Persian and Japanese among the most spoken
languages in USA.

~~~
cefarix
Yes, I'm very surprised that Hindi/Urdu are not in the list.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Perhaps they aren't as concentrated as Iranians are?

------
echohack
This data might be interesting for folks who want to do language tutoring for
foreigners.

------
joubert
As many as 800 languages are spoken in New York, making it the most
linguistically diverse city
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_New_York_City](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_New_York_City)

------
ivanbrussik
very cool - did not see an option to see everything all at once?

